# Fade out thinners .



## steely dan (Dec 13, 2007)

I've got to repair and repaint the rear NS bumper corner on my wife's Nissan Note after she reversed into a low wall.
Damage is limited to corner and consists of several scrapes that will require some light localised filler. 
I got the paint mixed today after swatch matching it .
I picked up some fade out thinners to try out and wanted to know what the thoughts on it were here .
The car is light silver ( KYO) 
On another note ( excuse the pun ....) where the paint has been removed back to the plastic on the bumper in and around the repair ,is it best to use an adhesion promoter prior to shooting the first coat of 2K epoxy filler/primer ?
TIA.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah, you'll need to put some plastic primer over the bare plastic. 

As for the fade out, I use a glasurit product called spot blend, it's probably the same as you have. 
Literally spray a thin coat over the area where you are blending out. 

It's also good for chasing runs out  

With silver, make sure you do a drop coat after you have applied the base.

You can see why bodyshops charge as they do, a lot of products are needed even for simple local corner bumpers.


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Drop coat?


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Andy-P said:


> Drop coat?


A final light coat which is quite dry. This is done to give metallic paint it's sparkle. It works by the metallic flake effectively standing up on the surface rather than lying flat on a wet coat. It also aids blending colour and depending on how many drop coats you apply can dramatically change the shade of a colour. Applying the drop coat correctly is as important as mixing the right colour.

Sutty.


----------



## steely dan (Dec 13, 2007)

Sutty 90 said:


> A final light coat which is quite dry. This is done to give metallic paint it's sparkle. It works by the metallic flake effectively standing up on the surface rather than lying flat on a wet coat. It also aids blending colour and depending on how many drop coats you apply can dramatically change the shade of a colour. Applying the drop coat correctly is as important as mixing the right colour.
> 
> Sutty.


A great tip that I think you gave me earlier in the year when I painted met. Gold on a restoration of mine.
This might sound a silly question but is the thinner shot on neat or mixed in with it's own mix of clear coat ?
And yeah you're right about the mounting costs of the materials to do job right.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

One way I've done it in the past is to leave a small amount of lacquer in the pot and pour roughly the same amount of thinner in with it then give it a mix. It should be very viscous and mostly thinner. Spray that where your lacquer ends and around 4-6 inches beyond to fade out. It might be worth mentioning that it's best to fade out on the thinnest/smallest section of the panel. Keep the fade out as small as possible.

Sutty.


----------



## steely dan (Dec 13, 2007)

Got it . 
Thanks I'll let you know how it goes.
Don


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Be careful with the fade out thinners bud less is sometimes more lol
I drop pressure to about 1.1 to 1.2 bar and open up the fluid nozzle around one turn,thats with a full size gun or a mini gun.you can get some aerosol fade out thinner but i have found mixed results with those lol
You can fade it out and it looks great then go back 5 mins later and its ran !


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Most of the fade outs we use are used neat. But we use spies hecker speed blender in aerosol form, or as said add speed blender to a small amount of clear so its about a fifty fifty mix and apply through a spray gun. Just make sure the area where your intending to use fade out is flatted with P3000 or a P3000 trizact disc, and make sure its left over night if possible before polishing it because if its not cured properly it wont polish properly.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Good points above! I would usually use a cutting compound such a g3 on the area I intend to fade out. Often aswell once a job comes out of the oven is would stick a heat lamp over the fade out to force dry it as it does take longer to dry. Polish it before its fully dry and you will just rip it back resulting in a repaint.

Sutty.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Also a meguires da polisher or equivelent is a great tool for fade out polishing ! I use a medium compound too on fade out sometimes even by hand works


----------

